# هل يظهر المسيح فعلا لبعض الناس ؟



## للابد مؤمن (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*سؤالى اليوم

هل يظهر المسيح فعلا لبعض الناس ؟

وما الدليل ولماذا يظهر ؟

أرجو الإجابه وأرجوا أيضا إحترام السؤال وعدم الإهانه*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> *سؤالى اليوم*
> 
> *هل يظهر المسيح فعلا لبعض الناس ؟*
> 
> ...


 
مشكلتك التي تسبب غلق موضوعاتك انك غير موضوعي 
تبني فهمك على صور واشاعات ، وعندما نجيبك على سؤالك تتفرع الى سؤال آخر بعيدا عن الاول .

يا عزيزي ، ضع سؤالك بطريقة منطقية محترمة ، وستلقى الاحترام والتقدير والاجابة على سؤالك .

الان اجابة سؤالك ببساطة 

نعم السيد المسيح يظهر لبعض الناس الان ، سواء برويء او باحلام .

والشيطان ايضا يظهر في صورة مرئية لبعض الناس .

وهناك من يتخيل انه يظهر له اناس ماتوا ويعطيهم هو ( اي الشخص ) اسماء من عنده .

كيف تعرف شخصية من يظهر لك ، بان ما يقوله يتفق والاعلان عن الله او المسيح في الكتاب المقدس .

هذه اجابة عامة لسؤالك ، وكل حالة ظهور تقاس وتختبر بمفردها ، فلا يمكن تطبيق هذه القاعدة على اي ظهور ، فمن الممكن ان يكون ملاكا او المسيح نفسه او يكون الشيطان الذي يحاول ان يخدع البسطاء .


----------



## مسلم حقيقي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الاجابة عن ســــؤالك هو 

لا و ألف لا
كيف تشاهد نبيا

عيسى بن مريم
هو نبي الله
يشاهد في نهابة هذا الكون
و هو الذي سيقتل المسيح الدجال
و هو الذي سيحرر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود


هل تسدق انك تستطيع رأية نبي ؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أكتوبر 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> الاجابة عن ســــؤالك هو
> 
> ...



يا سلام امال الناس اللى بتقول انها بتشوف النبى محمد عندكم وبيظهرلهم دول ايه

كدابين صح​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مسلم حقيقي قال:


> الاجابة عن ســــؤالك هو
> 
> لا و ألف لا
> كيف تشاهد نبيا
> ...



مش معني انكم مصدقين كدبه ان المسيح نبي وتغير اسمه من المسيح لشخص لا نعرفه

عيسي بسبب جهل كاتب الشعر 

هذا لا يعني انك او كل شخص علي الارض تمنع تمجده وظهوره لا احد يقدر علي مجد ربي

او تكذيب ظهوره او ظهور العذراء مريم الطاهره كما يحدث دئما

لتعزي شعبها مصر (المسيحين فقط)مبارك شعبي مصر

ولماذا لا يظهر المسيح والمسلمين يقولون ان محمد يظهر ولكن محمد مات

والمسيح حي الابد وسوف ياتي علي السحاب ويدين جميع الارض وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض والامم

بسبب الجهل الازلي الذي عاشوا فيه دئما

لا نطلب تصديقكك او تكذيبك لاننا نعرف جيدا واكثر من تاكد من وجودنا انه المسيح القادر علي كل شئ الغافر للخطايا الاب الحنون والراعي الامين
انه حي وانه قدام.......................................................................

سلام السيد المسيح الهي ومخلصي


----------



## مسلم حقيقي (25 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلام امال الناس اللى بتقول انها بتشوف النبى محمد عندكم وبيظهرلهم دول ايه​
> 
> 
> كدابين صح​


 

______________________________________________________________

1. علمني ديني أن لا اشتم الآخرين 
فإذا علمك دينك شتم المسلمين فكما يحلو لك 
المهم أني أتبع ديني


2. سؤالك غير مفهوم
لاكن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تسلما
           إلى يوم الدين والصحابة المومنين
يستطيع ان يراه من يبات اليل والنهار ساجدا


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

لقد تم الاجابة على السؤال ، فلا داعي لدخول بعض الاخوة المسلمين غير طارح السؤال وتغيير الموضوع عن مساره ، وتحويله الى صراع شخصي .

بركة الرب تكون مع الجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أكتوبر 2009)

> علمني ديني أن لا اشتم الآخرين
> فإذا علمك دينك شتم المسلمين فكما يحلو لك
> المهم أني أتبع ديني



فين الشتيمة دى ده واقع​



> 2. سؤالك غير مفهوم
> لاكن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تسلما
> إلى يوم الدين والصحابة المومنين
> يستطيع ان يراه من يبات اليل والنهار ساجدا



ايه اللى مش مفهوم فى سؤالى انت تقول هل تصدق ان ترى نبى

وانا بقوللك فى كذا واحدعندكم  واخرهم شيخ قال انهم شافوا النبى محدم

يعنى الواحد ممكن يشوف انبياء ولا دول كدابين

(ده طبعا على افتراض اسلامى ان المسيح نبى )
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مسلم حقيقي قال:


> الاجابة عن ســــؤالك هو
> 
> لا و ألف لا
> كيف تشاهد نبيا
> ...





مسلم حقيقي قال:


> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> 1. علمني ديني أن لا اشتم الآخرين
> فإذا علمك دينك شتم المسلمين فكما يحلو لك
> ...



عجيب أمرك يا أخ!!!
ألست أنتَ صاحب الاقتباس الاول الذي يقول:
لا وألف لا كيف تشاهد نبياً
بعدها على طول بتقول:
محمد يستطيع أن يراه من يبات اليل والنهار ساجدا!!!!

ماعلينا القسم هنا للأسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية والمسيحية فقط
يا رب تكون وصلت.
تحياتي...


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مسلم حقيقي قال:


> الاجابة عن ســــؤالك هو
> 
> لا و ألف لا
> كيف تشاهد نبيا
> ...



شى غريب بالفعل كيف تحكم وتقسم على امرا هو ملك للغير وكانك شاهد وقاضى فى نفس الوقت 
على اى سند  تقسم اننا لم نرى الرب يسوع 
هذا اولا 
ثانيا كيف نوكد لك ان الرب جاء لنا وانت قلبك مغلق 


ثالثا ماهى المصلحه الشخصيه فى الكذب على انفسنا 


الرب يلمس قلبك اخى الحبيب وتشوف نوره مثلنا


----------



## للابد مؤمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> مشكلتك التي تسبب غلق موضوعاتك انك غير موضوعي
> تبني فهمك على صور واشاعات ، وعندما نجيبك على سؤالك تتفرع الى سؤال آخر بعيدا عن الاول .
> 
> يا عزيزي ، ضع سؤالك بطريقة منطقية محترمة ، وستلقى الاحترام والتقدير والاجابة على سؤالك .


 
*يا أستاذ أنا إنسان عادى أسأل لأعرف وأسئلتى منطقيه جدا *
*فكل ما تم حذفه حذف بدون أن أعرف السبب*
*من ضمن هذه الأسئله قلت ما علاقة قصة يسوع بالخمسة عشر مصلوب قبلة*
*ومعظمهم قصص مشابهه بالظبط*
*وهل كل هذا حدث صدفه أو خيال فنان كما قلت*
*وهل خيال الفنان يتنبىء لما سيأتى بعدة بمئات السنين وبنفس الطريقه *
*مش غريبه دى شويه.*
*



نعم السيد المسيح يظهر لبعض الناس الان ، سواء برويء او باحلام .

والشيطان ايضا يظهر في صورة مرئية لبعض الناس .

وهناك من يتخيل انه يظهر له اناس ماتوا ويعطيهم هو ( اي الشخص ) اسماء من عنده .

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا لماذا يظهر لبعض الناس فقط ولماذا يظهر لكل الناس بل ويوجد من المسيحيين من قالوا إنهم لم يروه أبدا ومنهم ناس متدينين .
وتعود وتقول أن الناس يروا فى أحلامهم علميا أى شخص يرى أى شىء يفكر فيه بإستمرار حتى الأشياء الغير موجوده مثل أن ترى حيوان يتكلم وما شابه
وترجع وتقول أن الشيطان يظهر أنا لم أسأل عن الشيطان وهل الشيطان من السهل أن يظهر فى صوره الله





كيف تعرف شخصية من يظهر لك ، بان ما يقوله يتفق والاعلان عن الله او المسيح في الكتاب المقدس .


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
جميل جدا إذن المسيح لم يظهر لشخص أبدا وهذا ما قولته أنت بلسانك والدليل من كتابك المقدس
Jn:1:18: 18 الله لم يره احد قط.



وكل حالة ظهور تقاس وتختبر بمفردها ، فلا يمكن تطبيق هذه القاعدة على اي ظهور ، فمن الممكن ان يكون ملاكا او المسيح نفسه او يكون الشيطان الذي يحاول ان يخدع البسطاء .

أنقر للتوسيع...

بعد ما كتبته عرفت أن كل من يقول بظهورالمسيح هو إنسان خدعة الشيطان وأنت من قولت أن 




بان ما يقوله يتفق والاعلان عن الله او المسيح في الكتاب المقدس .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
والظهور هنا لا يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس لأن الله لم يره أحد قط


 

*


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> *جميل جدا إذن المسيح لم يظهر لشخص أبدا وهذا ما قولته أنت بلسانك والدليل من كتابك المقدس*
> *jn:1:18: 18 الله لم يره احد قط.*
> *بعد ما كتبته عرفت أن كل من يقول بظهورالمسيح هو إنسان خدعة الشيطان وأنت من قولت أن *
> 
> ...


 
يا حاج للابد مؤمن 

واضح انك تريد ان تفهم بالتمني 

لانك لم تفهم الكتاب المقدس وتؤله وتفسره على مزاجك الشخصي .

يا عزيزي ، الكتاب المقدس يقول : الله لم يره احد قط في الجوهر وفي طبيعته الالهية ، ولكن المسيح الابن الازلي الكائن في حضن الآب ، هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، اي اننا رأينا ظهورا بشريا متجسدا لله الكائن الروحاني الذي لا يراه احد .

وظهورات السيد المسيح في الانجيل ( اذا كنت قرأته ) واضحة ومتعددة ، وجوابي لم يكن معناه الاجابة بالنفي . ولكن كانت الاجابة بانه ليس كل ظهورا او من يزعم انه رأي المسيح فهذا معناه انه رآه ، وذلك تجنبا لان تأتي لنا باي اشاعات او روايات زائفة .

الاجابة التي لم تستطع ان تفهمها ، لان عقلك مبرمج على اتجاه معين ، هي ان المسيح بالفعل يظهر لبعض الناس ، ولكن ليس كل من يزعم ان المسيح ظهر له فهذا ظهورا للمسيح .

هل فهمت الان ام اعيد مرة اخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أكتوبر 2009)

> *أولا لماذا يظهر لبعض الناس فقط ولماذا يظهر لكل الناس بل ويوجد من المسيحيين من قالوا إنهم لم يروه أبدا ومنهم ناس متدينين .*



سامحنى استاذى نيو مان سوف ارد بطريقة نقدية


نبدأ الرد

هنا يتجلى مدى الخلل الإسلامى فى الفكر

حيث انه يسأل سؤال لا يتم سؤاله ويقول " *لماذا يظهر لبعض الناس فقط ولماذا يظهر لكل الناس* " وكأنه عايزه يظهر لكل الناس وخلاص 

وللرد نقول

لماذا لم يختار الله كل البشر انبياء ولماذا لم يعطهم نفس المواهب عينها ولماذا ولماذا ؟؟؟

اما للرد العادى

الله يظهر لمن يريد لغرض معين وليس على الهواء

ثم يأتى ليقول



> * بل ويوجد من المسيحيين من قالوا إنهم لم يروه أبدا ومنهم ناس متدينين*



اولا : اية علاقة التدين بظهور المسيح ؟؟؟؟

ثانيا : اية حجة ان بعض الناس يروا المسيح على الباقى ؟ هلا لمطلوب ان الكل يروه ؟؟



> * وتعود وتقول أن الناس يروا فى أحلامهم علميا أى شخص يرى أى شىء يفكر فيه بإستمرار حتى الأشياء الغير موجوده مثل أن ترى حيوان يتكلم وما شابه*



اولا : لا تتكلم علميا من الأفضل لك والتزم معلوماتك فقط ولا تقيل العلم شئ لم يقله

طبعا انت تقصد ان الواحد لما بيفكر فى شئ كتير بيحلم بيه

هل تعرف الفرق بين الرؤيا والحلم ؟؟؟؟

استاذ نيو مان لم يحصر هذا فى الأحلاف فقط فالمسيح اقل ما يعد له انه يظهر فى الأحلام فهو يظهر كثيرا جدا جدا جدا لأناس كثيرين جهارة وبالبلدى عينى عينك

نأتى هنا لإستكمال الخلل الفكرى

قال الأستاذ نيو مان



> كيف تعرف شخصية من يظهر لك ، بان ما يقوله يتفق والاعلان عن الله او المسيح في الكتاب المقدس .




ثم نرى الرد العجيب جدا وهو



> *جميل جدا إذن المسيح لم يظهر لشخص أبدا*



وسؤالى المحرج جدا ما علاقة كلامه بكلامك ؟؟؟

من اين اتيت بكلمة " إذا " ومن اين اكملت بقيه الإذن ؟؟؟

نأتى للرد



> * jn:1:18: 18 الله لم يره احد قط. *



طبعا الله فى جوهره لم ير احد قط واية اللى مزعلك اوى كدة هو انت سمعت حد بيقول انه شاف الله فى جوهره ؟؟؟

لاحظ اننا نتكلم عن المسيح ( الله المتجسد ) ولا نتكلم عن المسيح " الله فى جوهره " !!



> *بعد ما كتبته عرفت أن كل من يقول بظهورالمسيح هو إنسان خدعة الشيطان وأنت من قولت أن *



عجيب جدا ات يا مسلم

هو فعلا كل من يقول ان المسيح لم يظهر يكون قد خدعه الشيطان


----------



## Light Of Christianity (26 أكتوبر 2009)

انا هتدخل بنقطتين الاولى احب اوضح انه انا حد من الناس اما قربت من المسيحية اوى شفت المسيح اكتر من مرة فى احلام ده تاكيد للسؤال فى الموضوع هل فى حد بيشوف المسيح ولا لا
السؤال بقى اللى المفروض يطرح كيفية التفريق بين رؤى المسيح الحقيقة ورؤى الشيطان ؟؟؟؟ يعنى انا ايه ياكدلى ان اللى قالهولى المسيح او وصلهولى انه صح ؟؟؟ مش ممكن يكون اسفة الشيطان بيتصورلى وبيحاول يخددعنى ؟؟

وهل لمجرد دعوته للمسيحية يعنى صدقه ؟؟

واسفة على التدخل


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

كما قلنا سابقا ، اولا كلامه لن يتعارض مع ما جاء في الانجيل ، ثانيا يمكنك ان تسألي منه علامة تؤكد انه المسيح ، كمعجزة شفاء او علامة مقدسة والمسيح الحقيقي يستجيب


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2009)

> انا هتدخل بنقطتين الاولى احب اوضح انه انا حد من الناس اما قربت من المسيحية اوى شفت المسيح اكتر من مرة فى احلام ده تاكيد للسؤال فى الموضوع هل فى حد بيشوف المسيح ولا لا
> السؤال بقى اللى المفروض يطرح كيفية التفريق بين رؤى المسيح الحقيقة ورؤى الشيطان ؟؟؟؟ يعنى انا ايه ياكدلى ان اللى قالهولى المسيح او وصلهولى انه صح ؟؟؟ مش ممكن يكون اسفة الشيطان بيتصورلى وبيحاول يخددعنى ؟؟
> 
> وهل لمجرد دعوته للمسيحية يعنى صدقه ؟؟
> ...



الله مش بيضل حد

انتى مفروض تعرفى من الحلم او الرويا دى نفسها

والكلام اللى اتقال فيها والاحداث اللى فيها

اذا كان حقيقة او خيال

انتى بنفسك تقدرى تحكمى​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> *سؤالى اليوم
> 
> هل يظهر المسيح فعلا لبعض الناس ؟
> 
> ...



*نعم يظهر السيد المسيح لبعض الناس
منهم المتنصرة ناهد متولى
وهذا رابط تحكى فية رؤيا للسيد المسيح​*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106695


----------



## للابد مؤمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)

تقولوا مرة الله لم يراه أحد في الجوهر وفي طبيعته الالهية ومرة تقولوا أنه فى طبيعته البشريه

وهل بإختلاف الطبيعة سواء إلهيه أو البشريه  يختلف قول الله

ومن أين أتيتم بهذا التفسير أن الله لن يراه أحد فى الجوهر وفى الطبيعة الإلهية

ومادام الله يظهر لبعض الناس لماذا لا يظهر لى ولغيرى ولكم ليعم العدل الإلهى ونهتدى جميعا

ولكن أرى إنها كلها قصص خيالية

ومن تلك ناهد متولى اللى فضايحها فى كل منتدى

حتى أصدق كلامها

عجبا

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أكتوبر 2009)

> تقولوا مرة الله لم يراه أحد في الجوهر وفي طبيعته الالهية ومرة تقولوا أنه فى طبيعته البشريه
> 
> وهل بإختلاف الطبيعة سواء إلهيه أو البشريه  يختلف قول الله



لا اعرف لماذا تحاول الذكاء


اين قال الله انه لن يظهر فى تجسده ؟؟؟



> ومن أين أتيتم بهذا التفسير أن الله لن يراه أحد فى الجوهر وفى الطبيعة الإلهية



شوف التفاسير يا اخى



> ومادام الله يظهر لبعض الناس لماذا لا يظهر لى ولغيرى ولكم ليعم العدل الإلهى ونهتدى جميعا



وهل انت تهتدى فقط بظهور الله لك ؟؟؟؟

ألسنا نهاتى معكم فى الكلام ؟؟

كتاب الله معنا



> ولكن أرى إنها كلها قصص خيالية
> 
> ومن تلك ناهد متولى اللى فضايحها فى كل منتدى
> 
> ...



احترم نفسك واحترم المنتدى اللى مستضيفك


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رؤى المسيح​
طوبى للأعين التى ترى وللأذن التى تسمع


لأَنَّ قَلْبَ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ قَدْ غَلُظَ وَآذَانَهُمْ قَدْ ثَقُلَ سَمَاعُهَا. وَغَمَّضُوا عُيُونَهُمْ لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَسْمَعُوا بِآذَانِهِمْ وَيَفْهَمُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ (مت  13 :  15)*


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 أكتوبر 2009)

للابد مؤمن قال:


> تقولوا مرة الله لم يراه أحد في الجوهر وفي طبيعته الالهية ومرة تقولوا أنه فى طبيعته البشريه
> 
> وهل بإختلاف الطبيعة سواء إلهيه أو البشريه  يختلف قول الله
> 
> ...



لماذا لا يظهر لك ولغيرك؟؟!!
وهل تظن أنك تعرف طريق خلاص نفسك أكثر من الإله الذي خلقك وخلق غيرك؟؟!!!

انت سألت إن كان المسيح فعلاً يظهر لبعض الناس
وأختي مونيكا أتتك بشهادة من مسلمة سابقة(رأت نور مجد الرب)
فسواء قبلت بالدليل القاطع على إجابة سؤالك أم لم ترض فهذا شأنك

ربنا معاك وينور طريقك...


----------



## الدليل القاطع (27 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلام امال الناس اللى بتقول انها بتشوف النبى محمد عندكم وبيظهرلهم دول ايه​
> 
> 
> كدابين صح​


 
من قوانين المنتدي الا تتدخل في الشئون الاسلاميه هنا
هنا للرد علي الاسئلة والاجوبه المسيحية فقط
لذا نرجو من الاشراف حذف هذا الرد والالتزام بتطبيق مبدأ التكافؤ


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> من قوانين المنتدي الا تتدخل في الشئون الاسلاميه هنا
> هنا للرد علي الاسئلة والاجوبه المسيحية فقط
> لذا نرجو من الاشراف حذف هذا الرد والالتزام بتطبيق مبدأ التكافؤ


 
هناك فرق بين الاستشهاد بالاسلام في المسيحية والعكس - و بين توحيد قاعدة القياس على العقيدتين


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مسلم حقيقي قال:


> الاجابة عن ســــؤالك هو
> 
> لا و ألف لا
> كيف تشاهد نبيا
> ...






اولا رأيك ده بالنسبه لنبى 
اما السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو اله الكون وهو خالق كل شئ
حتى خالقك انت 
واما انت فتؤمن به كنبى او لاء ده راجعلك 
ثانيا انت مخلوق ازاى مخلوق زيك يحكم بلا والف لاء على حاجه بتاعه ربنا اللى هو الخالق ؟؟
مين اللى يقول اه او لاء؟؟؟
انت ولا ربنا؟؟
لازم تعرف انت مين فى الاول وبعد كده تقدر تتكلم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

no religion قال:


> انا هتدخل بنقطتين الاولى احب اوضح انه انا حد من الناس اما قربت من المسيحية اوى شفت المسيح اكتر من مرة فى احلام ده تاكيد للسؤال فى الموضوع هل فى حد بيشوف المسيح ولا لا
> السؤال بقى اللى المفروض يطرح كيفية التفريق بين رؤى المسيح الحقيقة ورؤى الشيطان ؟؟؟؟ يعنى انا ايه ياكدلى ان اللى قالهولى المسيح او وصلهولى انه صح ؟؟؟ مش ممكن يكون اسفة الشيطان بيتصورلى وبيحاول يخددعنى ؟؟
> 
> وهل لمجرد دعوته للمسيحية يعنى صدقه ؟؟
> ...



*الاحلام المتكررة وبالذات المتعلقة بالرب يسوع قد تكون بارزة جداً فلا تتجاهلها ! اطلب وجه الرب وصلي حتى يعطيك الرب راحة لكونها منه او يكشف لك انها ليست منه 
والحلم الذي من الرب سينتهي بان تشعر بالسلام العميق وان حياتك لها غرض الهي 

والانطباع الذي يتركه مثل هذا الحلم على روحك يصعب محوه او نسيانه بل انه انطباع سينمو مع الوقت. ​*


----------



## مسلم حقيقي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

قولو كما يحلو لكم
المهم امنت بلي الموت راهي حق
و بلي يجي نهار في لقبر رايح نتحط


----------



## Light Of Christianity (27 أكتوبر 2009)

>





> *رؤى المسيح*
> 
> *طوبى للأعين التى ترى وللأذن التى تسمع
> 
> ...


http://www.jesusvisions.org/arabic/index.shtmlhttp://www.jesusvisions.org/arabic/index.shtml

*بجد الرابط فى رد حضرتك يااستاذ صوت صارخ جميل جدا شكرا ليك*




> *الاحلام المتكررة وبالذات المتعلقة بالرب يسوع قد تكون بارزة جداً فلا تتجاهلها ! اطلب وجه الرب وصلي حتى يعطيك الرب راحة لكونها منه او يكشف لك انها ليست منه
> والحلم الذي من الرب سينتهي بان تشعر بالسلام العميق وان حياتك لها غرض الهي**
> 
> والانطباع الذي يتركه مثل هذا الحلم على روحك يصعب محوه او نسيانه *


*بل انه انطباع سينمو مع الوقت*
​*كلامك بجد صح جدا وجميل ومش هيفهمه او يحس بيه غير اللى شاف رؤيا او حلم بالفعل والانطباع بينمو جدا وبيخليكى تبدأى تدورى وتبحثى *
​*ميرسى ليكم ياجماعة واسفة للتدخل فى التوبيك مرة تانية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*


مسلم حقيقي قال:



قولو كما يحلو لكم
المهم امنت بلي الموت راهي حق
و بلي يجي نهار في لقبر رايح نتحط

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذا هو الفرق 

القبر بالنسبة للإسلام هو نهاية الحياة

وأما للمسيحية هو بداية الحياة*


----------

